
Entrepreneurs Flock To Online Travel - prakash
http://www.forbes.com/technology/2008/08/07/mitra-online-travel-tech-ebiz-cx_sm_0808mitra.html
======
hugh
And rightly so -- all the current solutions have ugly, slow interfaces.
Telling it when you want to fly in and out is a matter of filling in about six
little text boxes, sliders and pop-up menus.

I just tried out the mobissimo "one box" search, and it's a lot better.

~~~
briansmith
Everybody I know is pretty happy with Kayak. The main problem is that Kayak
doesn't work well with JetBlue and Southwest. If Mobissimo does that then I've
reduced the number of sites I need down to two. Then it is just a matter of
Kayak buying Mobissimo.

